# Recommended CompTIA A+ Study Material



## PeterH1988

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good study books for the CompTIA A+ exams?

Exams - 220-701 and 220-702

I have the complete Study guide, and CD-ROM but sometimes this can be quite hard going and not necessarily the easiest book to digest. 

There's a wide range available and this seems like the best place to ask those in the know.

Thanks


----------



## BosonMichael

I recommend the A+ All-in-One Exam Guide, 7th Edition by Mike Meyers. If you need hands-on practice, I recommend PC Technican Street Smarts, 2nd Edition by James Pyles.


----------



## jake1126

I also recommend watching Professor Messer's videos on youtube. They are especially helpful for the 702 part of the exam. His videos made the difference between passing and failing for me.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Both posters above give good information

Please read my guide on the A+ CompTIA A+ update | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## PeterH1988

Thanks for all of your recomendations and information

I've just purchased the Mike Meyers book by the way.

I see there's a book for pre order for new exams on Amazon - Exams 220-801 and 220-802

Hope I'll have enough time to complete my exams 220-701 and 220-702?!


----------



## BosonMichael

PeterH1988 said:


> Thanks for all of your recomendations and information
> 
> I've just purchased the Mike Meyers book by the way.
> 
> I see there's a book for pre order for new exams on Amazon - Exams 220-801 and 220-802
> 
> Hope I'll have enough time to complete my exams 220-701 and 220-702?!


You should. When new exams are announced, CompTIA gives plenty of overlap time (several months) so you can take the old version of the exam if you have been studying for it. Be advised that you must pass both exams on the same version; if you pass 701, you'll need to pass 702, not 802.


----------



## TECHLED

i recommend Professor Messer, CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Microsoft Certification Training they are very good


----------



## StzA

Agree with anyone recommending Messer, his videos are a nice change of pace to books and classes and helped me out a lot in some areas I couldnt get to just sink in.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Yep messers videos are good.


----------



## baha69

I read the Mike Meyers book and it was an overwhelming flood of info. Professor Messers videos are good but also a lot to wade through and time consuming. 

The Easiest Way to Pass:

I finally found this condensed study guide and some good cram sheets and read them over and over. Then I went in an passed because I didn't have a head full of info, I just had what I needed. 

Here are Study Guides and Cram Sheets for [removed spam link].

Comptia Certified!


----------



## jeffb

I've recently passed both the A+ and Network+ exams. For both I watched all of Professor Messer's videos then went through Mike Meyer's books. The videos are a good overview and not too dry so they give you a good starting point. The books go a lot more in depth and the CD has some good practice questions.


----------



## Magrocha

After u passed ..do u feel like u going to get a job quicker now?are u applying for online jobs?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

Having an A+ certification is usually the bare minimum required before anyone will even look at you for an interview, unless they know you personally, or have seen your skill.


----------



## baha69

This is not spam these study guides are what I spent hours looking for and they helped me pass both tests. Google - [removed spam]


----------

